# Spinal Cortisone injection



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

*Spinal Cortisone injection cost*

Looking to get a ultrasound Cortisone injection private going to pay for it myself if its not to much.
Has anyone done this how much did it cost.
I have been told its going to be at least 12-18 months on nhs waiting list here in Northern Ireland.

Just can not wait that long in total agony with my back and Sciatica.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I had one when I had a prolapsed disk - not guided, just in the area. It was unbelievable!! I'd spent five days virtually unable to get up or walk. Within a minute or two of the injection, I was up and enjoying a well-overdue shower!! I would have paid anything to get rid of the pain!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

BillyT said:


> Looking to get a ultrasound Cortisone injection private going to pay for it myself if its not to much.
> Has anyone done this how much did it cost.
> I have been told its going to be at least 12-18 months on nhs waiting list here in Northern Ireland.
> 
> Just can not wait that long in total agony with my back and Sciatica.


Billy,

I went to see a neurosurgeon called Steve Cooke up at Northern MRI when I was having weber sciatica and leg pain etc. He was a really nice chap and came very highly recommended by family in the medical profession. I'm not sure if he does cortisone injections though, as he's a surgeon, but it'd be worth a shot anyway.

Hope you get sorted buddy.

Niall

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## keithjmason (Oct 22, 2012)

Have to been to see a Chiropractor to get their opinion. ?
They can work wonders, and are more focused on fixing the root cause, rather than covering up the pain, while the underlying issue remains.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Cheers yeah Niall i know of Steve Cooke not in my area he referred me to another Consultant.

Chiropractor cant help because the disc is burst


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

You have my sympathies

I had a number over a period of months, they are a revelation until they wear off, but mine was BUPA and a long time ago

Its well worth a try, you cant evaluate the return after the first few ?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

BillyT said:


> Cheers yeah Niall i know of Steve Cooke not in my area he referred me to another Consultant.
> 
> Chiropractor cant help because the disc is burst


I had exactly the same, Billy. There's a lump of the disc floating around in my spinal canal thingy. Have you tried yoga?

N

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Cookies said:


> I had exactly the same, Billy. There's a lump of the disc floating around in my spinal canal thingy. Have you tried yoga?
> 
> N
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Thats it mate yeah a bit has popped out and dried all i have to do is move wrong and it hits the nerve.
2 months ago i had Sciatica in the right leg slipped and landed on my bum now its in the left with a vengeance. Not driven for 6 weeks.

Yeah the Yoga looks the way to go but need the pain reduced first.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

BillyT said:


> Thats it mate yeah a bit has popped out and dried all i have to do is move wrong and it hits the nerve.
> 2 months ago i had Sciatica in the right leg slipped and landed on my bum now its in the left with a vengeance. Not driven for 6 weeks.
> 
> Yeah the Yoga looks the way to go but need the pain reduced first.


What about surgery to remove the bit if disc? I know surgery is never a great idea, but if you're in a bad way chum, it may be worth a shot.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Cookies said:


> What about surgery to remove the bit if disc? I know surgery is never a great idea, but if you're in a bad way chum, it may be worth a shot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Its the side effects mate lots of risks where it is.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

BillyT said:


> Thats it mate yeah a bit has popped out and dried all i have to do is move wrong and it hits the nerve.
> .


Sounds terrible, can I ask if you know what caused it?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

JB052 said:


> Sounds terrible, can I ask if you know what caused it?


Fell of a platform 15 years ago and landed on my bum and hurt my back it has been wrecked since.
4 years ago it popped again after a slip and fall again i have been wrecked since that fall.
Cant do any detailing because of it.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Just incase anyone else may want to do this and go for a spinal cortisone injection.
This is the cost i was told yesterday.
Consultant £190
MRI lower/bank £400 
see consultant again £190
Injection £700
So in and around £1500
i dont know whats more painful bad back or kick in the nuts cost lol
In Belfast


----------



## gaz1 (May 17, 2018)

BillyT said:


> Thats it mate yeah a bit has popped out and dried all i have to do is move wrong and it hits the nerve.
> 2 months ago i had Sciatica in the right leg slipped and landed on my bum now its in the left with a vengeance. Not driven for 6 weeks.
> 
> Yeah the Yoga looks the way to go but need the pain reduced first.


Hi guys sorry to jump into your thread but yes yoga is good for slipped discs but for pain look into cbd oil non thc i have 2 slipped discs and has im claiming against work ive gotta stay on meds but ive done a bit of research and its all good what ive heard for nearve pain...hth
gaz


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Billy,

I was just reading about Micro Invasive Spinal Surgery where a small incision is made, a needle inserted and a laser passed through the needle into the disk. I don't know if it works when the disk has broken, but definitely worth doing a bit if research!!

N

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I had very similar but I had surgery on mine took me 6-8 weeks to recover I’m 3 years on now and I’m 95% pain free. 
Can I ask what medication you are taking for the pain?

Gonz.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Bu Tec morphine pain patches, 20mu change once a week had part of my spine rebuilt in 91 so it has been a long painful journey.

Four Titanium rod keep my spine viable, Gabapentin 300 slow release...plus Paracetamol.

Billy sorry, that is a painful existence, detailing has helped me do as much as is possible.

The issue with cortisone is that it only masks the underlying condition, who is doing this plus perhaps research the success rate, the dilemma is that we are individuals so each spine differs.

Once that nerve is imprinted by the disc that in itself is a problem, no pinched nerve repairs itself been researching academic pain management for 20 years, Prof Galsco at Hope Hospital helped me greatly.

Dr Forrest, produced 
The Intractable Pain Management Handbook off very informative.

I have had three epidural lasted between 3/6 months to ease that top 5%.

I understand you want a solution this in itself is a challenge, £1500 if it worked is a no brained in pain all the time, my concern is that you would be disappointed plus with less money. Has the doctor mentioned an MRI, you could check out spinehealth.com for any positive reviews or what the options are.

Good luck guys no human should endure this lifestyle, be kind to yourself.

John Tht.


----------



## DTB (Dec 20, 2017)

Reading this with interest because I am a fellow back pain sufferer. I've had prolapsed discs somewhere around 15 times over the last 20 years, losing about 3 months of normal life to severe pain and very limited movement each time. After the last slippage 4 years ago, normality didn't return for some reason and I've been left with chronic back pain, mixed with a healthy dose of acute pain whenever I do something crazy like put on a shoe the wrong way or stand the wrong way or blink the wrong way. Totally unpredictable.

2 mri's have confirmed degenerate discs (not unusual for a man in his 40's) but they are riddled with annular tear scars from the numerous prolapses. The docs keep telling me that surgery won't improve things and may cause chronic pain...oh the irony!

Anyway, I'm also on Gabapentin 300. Only 2 a day, down from 6. Trying to find the lowest level I can take while getting some benefit. At least the last time I was at the doc he gave me a bottle of morphine to take the edge of the acute spells. Bliss - it's the only painkiller I've ever tried which actually works, but it's hardly a long-term solution! Naproxone to reduce inflammation as required after a flare up but it isn't great on the guts so I try to avoid it as much as possible.

I don't often get to sound off to other people who actually have proper back pain - I could write pages about my back problems and the perpetual feeling that the docs with their own perfectly strong backs just don't understand - I bet we all could. I feel your pain guys.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I went on a residential pain management course, similar to the Walton Liverpool, it was very informative, pain management is a who k e process where medication is only one facet of the total strategy. We learned to pace well, take medication by the clock, as recommended by the consultant pharmacology. This increase the base line so as the pain increases we are ahead of the game.

The #spoonie community on Twitter is helpful in saying positive finding someone as has been mentioned who has a similar condition so those experiences are shared to ease that isolation.

My children were 8 5 and 4 they too have been impacted by this chronicpain condition, my beautiful wife and constant means of care support plus focus..30 years of pain is a long time, I have developed great coping strategies smart goals plus the ability to laugh and smile at times...

John Tht.


----------

